# Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?



## Rene2111 (19. Februar 2016)

*Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Hallo!

Habe die Möglichkeit für kleines Geld eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte zu erwerben, die VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition. Reicht mein aktuelles Netzteil für diese noch aus?

Netzteil: Cooler Master RS-520-ASAA-A1
http://www.computer-store-berlin.de...-RS-520-ASAA-A1-520-Watt-Kabel-Management.jpg

Mein System ist derzeit:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
8 GB RAM PC1600
GraKa: Radeon HD 5770
DVD-Rom und ne 500 GB Seagate-Platte

Nicht übertaktet und habe dies auch nicht vor.

MfG


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

OMG Das Netzteil ist ja 9 !!! Jahre alt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Ganz klar: Nein.

Das hier sollte gut sein: Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Ausreichen = Ja
Empfehlenswert = Nein

Begründung:
Das Netzteil ist einfach zu alt - weitere Informationen zur Alterung findest du hier:
Computerhardware: Alterung – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbucher


Empfehlung:
Kauf dir bitte ein neues Netzteil - um deiner Sicherheit wegen - gerne empfohlen werden BeQuiet! Netzteile wie das hier:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für knapp 10 Euro mehr bekommt man das auch mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ausreichen = Ja
> Empfehlenswert = Nein
> 
> Begründung:
> ...



600 Watt wird er nie im Leben brauchen, für sein System reichen 400 Watt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 600 Watt wird er nie im Leben brauchen, für sein System reichen 400 Watt.



Meinst du nicht das 400 Watt etwas knapp sind?
Ich denke, dann liegt was annehmbares in der Mitte bei 500 Watt.
Ich war der Meinung, dass die 7950 mehr Saft braucht - aber danke für den Hinweis.
(Wieder was gelernt)

Man weiß ja auch nicht ob sich in den nächsten zwei Jahren noch was ändert.
(eine Festplatte mehr, doch eine andere GPU, plötzlicher Wechsel auf andere Plattform - nichts unmögliches dabei)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Nunja, mit 500 Watt sollte man auf jeden Fall für die Zukunft gerüstet sein. Die neuen CPU und GPU-Generationen werden ja bekanntlich sparsamer.
Da ist man mit einem Cooler Master G450/550M, Fractal Edison M 450/550 oder dem be quiet E10 500 sehr gut beraten. Das P11 ist natürlich ein sehr geiles Netzteil, aber kostet auch entsprechend.


----------



## Rene2111 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Mir ist bewusst das der PC alt ist, aber in Netzteilfragen kenn ich mich überhaupt net aus.

Super das gleich Vorschläge für Netzteile gemacht wurden. Da muss ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen bzw. durchrechnen obs noch Sinn macht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Das Netzteil würde ich generell mal austauschen falls du mal ein wenig Geld übrig hast  ist doch ziemlich alt, deine Komponenten werden es dir danken.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*



Rene2111 schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst das der PC alt ist, aber in Netzteilfragen kenn ich mich überhaupt net aus.
> 
> Super das gleich Vorschläge für Netzteile gemacht wurden. Da muss ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen bzw. durchrechnen obs noch Sinn macht.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Sinn es zu tauschen macht es auf jedenfall, mich wundert das es überhaupt noch läuft. 9 Jahre sind schon ein stolzes Alter für ein Netzteil. Das Straight Power E10 ist mit das beste was es auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## Rene2111 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Bezüglich Langlebigkeit hatte ich gott sei dank nie Probleme, aber anscheinend ist es tatsächlich sinnvoll das Netzteil zu tauschen. Dann kann ich ja immernoch überlegen ob ich mir die gebrauchte 7950 zulege.

Das Straight Power E10 wird es wohl werden. Wenn ich im laufe des Jahres den PC aufrüsten sollte oder komplett neu konfiguriere (Mittelklasse) sollte das Netzteil aber ausreichend sein!?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Wie gesagt, im Zukunft wird wohl alles energiesparender.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Ja, mit dem Netzteil hast du 100 % für ein paar Jahre Ruhe. Die 500 Watt Version würde sogar für einen 5820K mit einer 980 GTX locker reichen  Von daher bist du auf der sicheren Seite egal was du dir in Zukunft anschaffen solltest.


----------



## Rene2111 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Okidoki 

Vielen Dank für die Beratung.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Aber bitte bedenke: Auch in 10 Jahren wirst du wohl das E10 von be quiet mal austauschen müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Es ist immer die Frage, wieviel Geld Du raushauen willst. Du kannst es mit Deinem Netzteil versuchen, immerhin hat es 400W auf 12V, aber die Kondensatoren werden mürbe sein, die Spannungsstabilität nicht mehr zeitgemäß, Folgeschäden sind möglich. Prinzipiell würde auch ein neues 400W Netzteil ausreichen: Das spart gegenüber der 500W Variante fühlbar.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Das Cooler Master RS war neu schon schlecht. Das ist im Alter nicht besser geworden.
Auf jeden Fall weg mit dem Schinken.


----------



## Esinger (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

naja das teil stammt vom 
RS-520-ASAA-A1Discontinued
520
40ºC
*AcBel Polytech*
Yes
2
19
19
19
-
408 W
5
80PLUS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Alter Test: Cooler Master iGreen-Power 5W: Test bestanden - Stresstest Netzteile

_"Bei 100% Belastung - was bei dem Cooler-Master-Netzteil 500 Watt  entspricht - liegen sämtliche Spannungen innerhalb der Spezifikation.  Die 5 Volt-Leitung liegt mit 0,038 Volt Differenz knapp am Rand der  Spezifikation. Sogar bei unserem Überlast-Test bis 110% kann das  RS-500-ASAA alle Spannungen stabil halten."

_Neun Jahre alt ist Dein Ding. Wir wissen aber nicht, wieviele Betriebsstunden es hat.
Aber testen, ob die neue Karte fehlerfrei ist, funktioniert auf  jedem Fall. Ein neues 
Netzteil ist eindeutig zu empfehlen.


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

das Real Power ist echt steinalt, die NT waren auch damals nur mittelmäßig, kurzfristig kannst du das sys zwar damit betreiben aber es könnte sein das die Graka das teil mäßig überfoordert


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*

Ich würde von irgendwelchen Experimenten mit so einem antiken Netzteil abraten. Da die neue Grafikkarte sich ganz anders verhält als die alte, wird das Netzteil garantiert den Löffel abgeben. Und ich weiß nicht ob das NT über irgendwelche Schutzschaltungen verfügt, was das ganze sehr riskant macht. Lieber erst neues Netzteil und dann die neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rene2111 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Lieber erst neues Netzteil und dann die neue Grafikkarte.



So wirds gemacht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Reicht altes Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das 400 Watt etwas knapp sind?
> Ich denke, dann liegt was annehmbares in der Mitte bei 500 Watt.
> Ich war der Meinung, dass die 7950 mehr Saft braucht - aber danke für den Hinweis.
> (Wieder was gelernt)


Nu glaub nicht jede Propaganda aus der 'grünen Ecke'.

Die 7950 ist deutlich unter der 7970 und die ist in der 'normalen' Version, ohne GHz auch nicht so ein Stromschlucker, wie er gern hingestellt wird.

Da kommst dann am Ende bei irgendwo um die 200W beim zocken raus...


----------

